# What's wrong with commercial sauces...



## coyote-1 (Sep 15, 2008)

(subtitle: Why I Usually Make My Own)

Smoked 2 racks this past weekend on the Weber. Didn't feel like making a sauce, so I went and bought one. Can't remember the name, but it has a story saying how these guys had entered a competition and came up with the sauce that won.

It's not bad! It really is a pretty good BBQ sauce. But it's NOT at all stellar. Every homemade sauce I've had over the past few years, be it mine or my brother's or cousin Howie's or those made by various friends, is _better_. Not by a slim margin, but substantially.

So I looked at the ingredient list. First ingredient: High Fructose Corn Syrup.

Question: Has ANYONE here ever based their homemade BBQ sauce on _high fructose corn syrup_??

Seems the process of mass-production inevitably kills what was once unique and delicious - and replaces it with something else. Next time I won't be lazy, instead I'll do what I shoulda done last time and make my own sauce.


----------



## pitrow (Sep 15, 2008)

I would venture to say that any homemade sauce based on commercial ketchup would have high-fructose corn syrup very high on the ingredients list, since that's usual high on their ingredients.


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 15, 2008)

Nothin wrong with commercial sauces....i'm trying to make a living selling them! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Yes, they have some "un-natural" ingredients, but what doesn't these days.

Surprisingly enough, most comp teams use these same commercial sauces, not the stuff at Meijer but sauces award winning teams produce themselves....sauces the average backyarder will never know about.

Homemade is always best, but theres some great products out there that everybody needs to try at least once!


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 15, 2008)

Fortunately the teams still make all their own rubs, right?


----------



## coyote-1 (Sep 15, 2008)

Haven't used it in mine. Seems silly to base my sauce on an existing sauce.

I tend to use fruits that I puree myself, fresh or dried spices, whole brown sugar or honey, beer &/or wine... gotta admit that a dash of Worcestershire does occasionally find its way in.


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 15, 2008)

Ya.....if that makes you feel better. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I think his point was that if your using Ketchup for a base (most cases) your gonna have some of these ingredients.
Now if your using fresh tomatoes and making from scratch, power to ya!
Just don't expect it to last very long, let alone be able to give it out or sell.


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 15, 2008)

like any industry, I guess. there are commercially available products that the public get sold. And then there's the good stuff that tends to get sold in larger quantities and from industry retailers. 

But yeah the idea of buying in a sauce or rub just doesn't work for me. Mind you lea & perrins worcestershire sauce is a bit of an exception. No way am I fermenting my own barrels of anchovies. Darn that'd smell :-)


----------



## travcoman45 (Sep 15, 2008)

I make my own rubs an my own sauces, just like the vittles, the stuff I make is far better then what ya can buy.


----------



## richtee (Sep 15, 2008)

I have made rocket propellant with that stuff... it rules!


----------



## richtee (Sep 15, 2008)

With the amount of vinegar in mine, it'll last longer than both of us combined Bubba  ;{)


----------



## shooterrick (Sep 15, 2008)

Nothin wrong with store bought sauces!  

I don't use them cause I enjoy making my own and yes it starts with ketchup cause it is a easy shortcut and the sauce will last longer.  

If you find a commercial sauce you like more power to ya.  If you are like me and just enjoy the creativity and cooking then make your own.  My sauce is better in my mind than any store brand I have tried but you know what they say bout opinions!  Its all subjective when it comes to taste anyway.


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 15, 2008)

I use Stubb's Original Bar B Q Sauce.  The ingredients are:  Water, Tomato Paste, Corn Syrup, Distilled White Vinegar, Molasses, Sugar, Pregelatinized Tapioca Dextrin, Salt, Brown Sugar, Spices:Onion, Chili Powder, Garlic, Natural Flavors, Citric Acid, Guar Gum, Xanthan Gum, Chipotle Powder, Soy Sauce Solids (Naturally Fermented Wheat And Soybeans, MaltoDextrin, Caramel Color), Palm Oil and Tamarind.

It's about as near homemade as you can get in a commercial sauce that has to have such stuff in it to ship everywhere and last unrefridgerated on the shelf.  Made in Austin, Texas; it's the real deal.  Check out their website at http://www.stubbsbbq.com.  I've written them and they sent me a Stubbs meatcutting apron!


----------



## richtee (Sep 15, 2008)

WHY will it last longer? I fail to understand.


----------



## workoutchamp (Sep 15, 2008)

Try this guys - this is a friend of mine - catered our wedding, etc.  Dave does a great job and WARNING - the Too Hot For You ------ is.

http://kentuckysmokingrill.com

If you can't find it anywhere near, call Dave and tell his you are a friend of Brad and Cindy's and he'll ship it - no worries.

Brad


----------



## workoutchamp (Sep 15, 2008)

also, ketchup or not (not sure), but i like Famous Dave's sauces - a lot.

Just my opinion.  Brad


----------



## shooterrick (Sep 15, 2008)

Some commercial ketchup contains those demonized ingredients to extend shelf life and such, as well as vinagar which I also add more of.  I took a look at my ketchup bottle and the generic shure fine brand does not have any preservatives added other than vinagar listed.  I looked at a commercial bottle of Q sauce my kids liked and it does contain some things I can not pronounce.  I assume these are more than just fillers but I could be wrong.


----------



## smoke freak (Sep 16, 2008)

There is a time and a place for everything. I make my own because I can. But that sauce does not fit every situation. And I cannot make a sauce for every food combo that I may dream up. SOMETIMES a store bought sauce is just what the Dr. ordered. However some store bought sauces SUCK so you gotta be selective. 2 cents.


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 16, 2008)

Pickled......


----------



## capt dan (Sep 16, 2008)

You guys use sauce?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I never woulda thought!


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 16, 2008)

I have 9 different bottles of store bought sauce, but they are each from a bbq place I have been too somewhere in this great land of ours. some our good, some are great, but I like how my memory of the trip that took me to that que palace tatses.

I like the labels, the stories, and I think it is cool to try and figure out where the regional sauce differences change, geographically speekiing.

I make my own, and I have some heirloom family recipes that will make you cry, with thier flavor and their story.

cheers


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 16, 2008)

The thought helps me sleep at night.


----------



## flash (Sep 16, 2008)

Rich you need to try my Dewey's Dirt Road Bar-B-Que Sauce



This and a modified Jeff's are my two main sauces, but I am not pass trying other sauces from time to time. Dewey sauce actually uses a bottle of commercial sauce in the ingridents.


----------



## busters bbq (Sep 16, 2008)

I love sauce. and rub. but sauce more. 4 years ago me and my best friend took over his dads small time bbq sauce company. In one year we expanded to a bbq restaurant. 

Our sauce is Busters Blueberry BBQ sauce - check out my site at www.bustersbbq.com one side is dedicated to the sauce the other to our restaurant.

We have won lots of awards from the American Royal and took Grand Champion at the Great American, not to shabby for a small time Canadian sauce in a BIG time U.S. Comp.

So order today and let me know what you think!!!!

Keep On SMOKING


----------



## packplantpath (Sep 16, 2008)

Wuss
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## fanciesmom (Sep 16, 2008)

We usually make our own.  I like using fruits too, gives a wonderful layer of flavor.  I started making my own because I could use organic catsup that does not have HFCS (high fructose corn syrup) in it.   

We do buy some commercial sauces, Costco had a really good organic sauce that we liked a lot, and Sweet Baby Rays (most of the pro chef's I know use this one at home - very good sauce.  But I really like homemade - I can tailor it to the theme of the meal.


----------



## crusty ol salt (Sep 18, 2008)

I stay away from the ones with artificial smoke flavorings.  I like stubbs and sweet baby ray's


----------



## bbqgoddess (Sep 18, 2008)

ditto chef_boy812, as far as the bottles from places I have been too, I went to one place in Houston, and did not get a bottle, I am getting one in march when we go back..
So chef_boy812..I have to ask for the recipes and the stories...ok perhaps just one heriloom recipe?? 
BBQG


----------

